# Pen spinning



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 13, 2008)

wow... anyway I recently got into penspinning, its really cool and teachers don't mind if you spin in school but the would mind if you cube  anyway a cool forum for spinning is here if anyone is interested www.upsb.info


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 13, 2008)

WOW!! 

It looks like I mighty have a new hobby!!

Any link to a tutorial? The forum doesn't have one.


----------



## Odin (Sep 13, 2008)

thats just amazing


----------



## Musselman (Sep 13, 2008)

iv seen this kinda thing a few years ago, and even learn a little trick, but nothing crazy like these guys


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 13, 2008)

thats awesome. i can do very basic pen tricks, is there a tutorial that teaches you how to do it???


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 13, 2008)

I do some of this at school - never looked into tricks and stuff but I can do two of them pretty well  maybe I will now...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 13, 2008)

I tried learning this and it is really hard! I need to practice more if I want to get better.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 13, 2008)

I just found a whole bunch of tutorials on youtube!


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 13, 2008)

crzyazn is a master of this thing.

I thought about getting into this at the end of august because I knew teachers wouldn't mind this as much as cubes. But I lost interest in penspinning after learning the basic tricks. Penspinning is more serious than I expected. There are people discussing what pens to mod more rigorously than we discuss cubes!


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> crzyazn is a master of this thing.
> 
> I thought about getting into this at the end of august because I knew teachers wouldn't mind this as much as cubes. But I lost interest in penspinning after learning the basic tricks. Penspinning is more serious than I expected. There are people discussing what pens to mod more rigorously than we discuss cubes!



They're probably saying the same thing about us.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 13, 2008)

OK, I just lost interset in pen spinning. It's just too complicated.
BTW, the place to buy pens are http://www.penwish.com


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey, that site looks familiar...






Oh wait, I'm a moderator there...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> crzyazn is a master of this thing.
> 
> I thought about getting into this at the end of august because I knew teachers wouldn't mind this as much as cubes. But I lost interest in penspinning after learning the basic tricks. Penspinning is more serious than I expected. There are people discussing what pens to mod more rigorously than we discuss cubes!


Yeah, you should see some of the posts about hybrid cubes...
Type A core with Type E edges and storebought corners with Type D centers and Type F centercaps. All lubed individually with a fine paintbrush dipped in Crisco Puritan Canola Oil with Omega-3 DHA. (BTW, that's an actual Crisco product)


----------



## Crzyazn (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q-eOik89z0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-hAjXGoy9M

Cubing made me stop practicing 

I'll start again someday...


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Sep 13, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > crzyazn is a master of this thing.
> ...


You've never made a pen with parts from 6 different pens before, have you?

The last pen(cil) modification that I made was a mechanical pencil mod using a Dong-A computer signpen body, a Pentel Metrix mechanical pencil tip and the actual mechanical mechanism part of the pencil, a Pentel Hybrid Gel Grip metal tip, two Pentel RSVPs for the grips and a back cap, and a Dong-A Anyball grip which can be substituted with the North American version called the Papermate Profile.

Just for further clarification, Dong-A is a Korean company so those pens are sold only in Korea. The signpen body I got because I bought tons of them when I went to Korea, and I had to trade for the Anyball grips. Hybrid Gel Grips are rare in Canada, and I heard they were dying out in the US as well. Most get them from Europe or Asia.


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah these things are DAMN complicated. Way more that cubes xD


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 13, 2008)

So, do these modded pens actually work then =P

I can only do some of the very basic stuff. I tend to do it in class unconsciously when the teacher's talking, unlike cubign which actually would demand me to think and ignore the teacher.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 13, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> its really cool and teachers don't mind if you spin in school but the would mind if you cube  anyway a cool forum for spinning is here if anyone is interested www.upsb.info



They would really care if I do darts in school...


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Sep 13, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> So, do these modded pens actually work then =P
> 
> I can only do some of the very basic stuff. I tend to do it in class unconsciously when the teacher's talking, unlike cubign which actually would demand me to think and ignore the teacher.


Well I've been out of the pen spinning game for a really really long time, and the pen modifications have gotten.... for lack of a better word, weirder.
The pen mods have gotten a lot longer, and a lot of them now can't even write, and at that point I just feel it's a bit silly.

Also, the spinners nowadays are just too good, they all have the same style though, but it looks pretty nice. 
Pen spinning is a lot different than when I used to do it a year or two ago.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 13, 2008)

Good OH training


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 13, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> So, do these modded pens actually work then =P
> 
> I can only do some of the very basic stuff. I tend to do it in class unconsciously when the teacher's talking, unlike cubign which actually would demand me to think and ignore the teacher.



I don't think when cubing. I think penspinning is more thinking for me.



Crzyazn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q-eOik89z0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-hAjXGoy9M
> 
> ...



I see cubes in the first video!


----------



## Odin (Sep 13, 2008)

Penspinning looks way fun but im just to lazy to learn how to do it, also my teachers dont mind if i cube in class


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 13, 2008)

I've seen a bit of this, and wanted to get into it, but I couldn't find any tutorials. Thanks a lot of the forum!


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Sep 13, 2008)

I dunno, I think cubing requires a bit more thinking for me, but that might just be because I'm relatively new to cubing. Spinning seems more natural to me, and it's purely muscle memory at this point to pull off combos and stuff.


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 13, 2008)

this looks super fun, but i dont think i can make my hands and fingers move like that 0.o


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey, all it takes is practice. 
I thought the exact same thing as you did when I first started pen spinning.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is my pencil mod that I came up with back in around April I think. All you need are 2 regular unsharpened pencils (mine are from Staples). Pull off the eraser and the metal thing from one of them and stick it on the other end of the other pencil. It works quite nicely.


----------



## Crzyazn (Sep 14, 2008)

haha sorry to tell you...

low-budget ps'ers came up with that A LONG LONG time ago


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 14, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> haha sorry to tell you...
> 
> low-budget ps'ers came up with that A LONG LONG time ago



oh wow lol


----------



## Crzyazn (Sep 14, 2008)

Tricks-easy
Combos-****ing hard (this is where penspinning becomes artistic)

One reason I quit was because I couldn't keep up with the pace at which progress was being pushed


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Sep 14, 2008)

Dude, I quit trying to keep up with all the new innovations a long time ago.
I'm surprised that I'm still moderator at UPSB.

Another "pen modification" that lots of new spinners do is double capping something. Just because the Com-ssa is double capped, doesn't mean that anything that can be double capped should be.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 14, 2008)

Pen Island is considered by many of the more experienced pen spinners to be the best place to buy modded pens.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 14, 2008)

Athefre said:


> Pen Island is considered by many of the more experienced pen spinners to be the best place to buy modded pens.



Uh no... your dry...........
Anyway seems like this place is quite popular.....
Anyway, buy pens from penspinstore.com (A.K.A. PenDolSa) or www.penwish.com. if you want to learn a bit more about it go on www.uspb.info and at the top, there is a thing which says wiki. Yea that has guides on how to make mods, guides on tricks, history etc.


----------



## Henxu (Sep 14, 2008)

It's cool xD
I think I should leave the cube 
Serious.
Joke 

I will try the basics fingertricks.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Sep 14, 2008)

I like how people here are joking that they'd abandon cubing for pen spinning, when I'm doing the exact opposite ^^


----------



## Henxu (Sep 14, 2008)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> I like how people here are joking that they'd abandon cubing for pen spinning, when I'm doing the exact opposite ^^



Haha.
I discovered Penspinning a long time ago but I didn't have much time for it 
Now I will try it, -.- Can't even do Charge (I'm a silly guy)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 14, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> this looks super fun, but i dont think i can make my hands and fingers move like that 0.o



Bet you thought that about speedcubing, too


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'm starting to get into pen spinning because slowly, the cube addiction has worn off. And all my teachers lecture a lot, so I'm always bored. (Taking notes is for suckers)


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 14, 2008)

Pen spinning is the ultimate hobby to do in school. Just make sure that the pen doesn't fall so often to disturb the teacher 

By the way, can pen spinning be done with a regular pen, or does it need to be special like our cubes?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 15, 2008)

I average 32 with a storebought  I'm sure you could make do with a regular old pen, as long as its pretty evenly balanced.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 15, 2008)

Just like cubing, you can use a storebought (normal pen) til you get to around 25 or so, then it's best to get a DIY (special pen). I noticed in a lot of videos that the pens they are using aren't even pens anymore, they're like evenly balanced chopsticks...they don't even write


----------



## Musselman (Sep 15, 2008)

taking a normal pencil and putting even amount of tape on each side works wonders. doing a charge is like doing a j perm, smooth as hell


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Sep 15, 2008)

Modding a pen helps a lot, but it's not necessary.



EmersonHerrmann said:


> I noticed in a lot of videos that the pens they are using aren't even pens anymore, they're like evenly balanced chopsticks...they don't even write


Yeah, that bugs the **** out of me. The "pens" that are used nowadays are upwards of 23cm long, and that's just ridiculous in my opinion. And when the modifications make it so what you're spinning doesn't even write, that's just being dumb.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 15, 2008)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> Modding a pen helps a lot, but it's not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not even pen spinning anymore!


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 16, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> TurbulentTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > Modding a pen helps a lot, but it's not necessary.
> ...



finger baton spinning  They could be the cheerleaders for paper football


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 16, 2008)

Just buy comssa felt pens then if you want to write 
PS... Finally getting round to learning the rest of te OLL's >.>


----------



## stevethecuber (Apr 7, 2010)

So..Been a long time ey=D
Took a break from cubing due to school and im back.
Anyway,Ive seen videos about pen spinning and hyped about it now.
And trying to learn it,Kindoff confusing though.But ill get it just like how i got the the solution to cubing.
Soo,Anyone here pen spins?Any tips about it or which pen to use 
Blah blah blah?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 7, 2010)

I pen spin, but it's really not that addictive for me at the moment.

I only practice in class when I'm bored.

I use this random pen I put together out of stuff in my pencilcase.
And I'm noob 

I can do;

Thumbaround
Charge
Fingerpass
And next I'm trying to learn sonic.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 7, 2010)

I penspin but i only know a few tricks:

Sonic
Another sonic where you do it on the pinky and ring finger
Charge
Fingerpass
Thumbaround

I just use a normal pen, it works fine


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah I suck. I know sonic, pinkey sonic, sonic reverse + pinkey, charge and fingerpass. There are some insane penspinners at my school.


----------



## Jani (Apr 7, 2010)

well im a serious penspinner before i get to cubing
btw, and I'm the founder of Indonesian's penspinning community

and yes, i used to know lots of tricks, and until now still have lots of pens


----------



## stevethecuber (Apr 7, 2010)

Where did you all learn?Youtube=P?


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 7, 2010)

stevethecuber said:


> Where did you all learn?Youtube=P?


Yep


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 7, 2010)

stevethecuber said:


> Where did you all learn?Youtube=P?



Yep


----------



## Jani (Apr 7, 2010)

you can find Eso in youtube
he is like badmephisto in cubing


----------



## stevethecuber (Apr 7, 2010)

Jani said:


> you can find Eso in youtube
> he is like badmephisto in cubing



Thanks.=D


----------



## iRiLLL (Apr 7, 2010)

you can learn from dvd extreme begginer 2, at superhandz.com


----------



## stevethecuber (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there another 'badmephisto' in pen spinning other than Eso?
I cant follow him,Hes a lefty confuses me
=(


----------



## Edmund (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a teacher who's real legit at pen spinning. Watching him makes me want to learn.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.upsb.info/forum/


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 8, 2010)

stevethecuber said:


> Blah blah blah?



does Lester Chan do penspin too?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm trying to penspin, here's some of my thumbarounds, this was when I was first trying to get it, I'm better now (but still a success rate below 10%).


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't worry, Cyrus. Just keep trying, you'll eventually get it. Reminds me of when I was first trying to do a sonic. I kept doing it really badly and slowly, until one day in class, I got it to be done properly and quickly. I was like OMGWTFBQ!?!?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 8, 2010)

I think the problem is with my index finger, the pin goes on the outside of it, not the inside so it's impossible to catch without using your palm.


----------



## Sanctus (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone know where you can learn the multiple twisted sonic bust? It's one of my favorite tricks but I can't find a good tutorial anywhere. I already know how to do the twisted sonic bust.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

I finally got the thumbarounds.

[youtubehd]GAqRD7Ob8CA[/youtubehd]


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 10, 2010)

lol. I'm not so good either...

Charge, thumbaround, sonic, Bak, and sometimes fingerless thumbaround.

It's kinda cool, but then you realize that you're spinning a pen. Then it starts going downhill.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 10, 2010)

@cyrus Try not to push so hard and it won't fly off like that. When you get the right spin try to apply the same amount of force each time.


----------



## MrData (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh yeah, I penspin.
It's been quite a long time since I learned anything new, but I can do quite a few tricks. 
I really suck at combos though. :[


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm a drummer and I stickspin. But It's harder with a lighter sticklike thingy.. or pen. ha. but pencils with like clay on the ends or erasers work really good. long pencils. or you can buy them online. I too recently started due to a vid by thewestionian


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm trying to do a combo with just thumbarounds, what it basically is, is:

Do a thumbaround with 3 & 4, caught with 2 & 3.
Do a thumbaround with 2 & 3, caught with 1 & 2.
Fingerless thumbaround.

What I'm having trouble with is catching the pen at the midpoint, & having no pauses. Any tips?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 10, 2010)

I suck at penspinning. I can do thumb around only if i get lucky.
brekkie just made a tutorial on the thumb around, tho


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 10, 2010)

I can do thumbaround, but absolutely nothing else.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 11, 2010)

I use this http://www.upsb.info/wiki/index.php?title=Anyball_Retractable_MX
because it was cheap, it writes, and it is well balanced. and eso's new stuff has a righty reflection in the bottom. Or you could just lefty spin ^^


----------



## Jukuren (Feb 4, 2011)

*I found my new hobby besides speed solving lol....*

pen spinning..... hahaha freakin awesome
so hard tho


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2011)

Thread merge.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 4, 2011)

Jukuren said:


> pen spinning..... hahaha freakin awesome
> so hard tho


 

I <3 eriror.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm in.
Sorry for the bump, but it shouldn't really be a problem, imo.
I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow. This is an interesting hobby...

I would like to learn, but it just seems so HARD. 
I tried the thumbaround a couple of times (just watched a tutorial on it), but I have zero success. My pencil just keeps hitting my index finger before hitting the ground. lol T_T


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 17, 2011)

I can do thumb around and fingerflip. I can't do fingerflip with regular pens though, because their too light and short. I'm using a drumstick right now.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 17, 2011)

I know the sonic, finger pass, thumb around, charge, double charge and learning the infinity


----------



## Erzz (Apr 17, 2011)

I like penspinning because I can fail at a trick 100 times in a row and then suddenly start getting it and it feels awesome.
ie the first trick I learned was Sonic, it kept flying out but then I started catching it between my ring and index, I was so happy


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 17, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> I know the sonic, finger pass, thumb around, charge, double charge and learning the infinity


 
You should learn the (figure) eight as you learn infinity. They're quite similar. 

I know
Sonic, finger pass, thumb around, charge, double charge, infinity, shadow, reverse thumb around, figure eight, and a few others 

These can make some pretty cool combos. ie thumbaround + reverse thumbaround = thumbaround harmonic

...I've been doing this for awhile.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

All I can do is the Sonic... I'm gonna try to do reverse Sonic so I can just do them one right after the other.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been doing this for a couple months, haven't gotten much better though.
I know Sonic, fingerpass (Although horrible), thumb around, continuous thumbaround to some extent, charge, reverse thumbaround, harmonic thumbaround, infinity, eight, and I think that's it. Great for those boring moments in class. Mostly history. In french. ugh


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sort-of-kinda getting the thumbaround. I guess I should learn sonic (but it's so intimidating :O ).


----------



## Diniz (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats the best =P


----------



## timeless (Apr 18, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Thats the best =P


 
this too





i can too but my OH probably slower than him


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 18, 2011)

*cube discuss*



pcharles93 said:


> They're probably saying the same thing about us.



Nobody has full control of the smallest. The 3x3x3 is the most popular but nothing else. Without any corner cube is. What do you think?


----------



## JyH (Apr 18, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Nobody has full control of the smallest. The 3x3x3 is the most popular but nothing else. Without any corner cube is. What do you think?


 
I have no clue what you just said.


----------



## Brest (Jun 15, 2011)

Slight bump.

Great video, pen spinning at 1:19. I'm sure it could do more than they show.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone still do this?
I just seriously started a week ago, and it's great.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 6, 2012)

I did it 3 or 4 years ago before I started cubing and I mostly quit but I occasionally spin at school when I'm taking a test and I can't cube.


----------

